
How did you get your startup's idea? (JoS forum) - prakash
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.730815.20
======
alain94040
What a coincidence that Bob Walsh asks that question the same day I write a
blog post on the exact same topic (<http://blog.fairsoftware.net> \- startups
for software developers inspired by open source).

Entrepreneurs, Bob is interviewing for his new book, so answer!

In our case: brainstorming with a friend, analyzing pain and finding a way
around it.

------
cperciva
Scratching an itch: I wanted good backups, and I wasn't satisfied with the
options which already existed.

------
andrewljohnson
I went hiking and backpacking over and over, and I kept trying to use the
internet to plan trips and get maps, and it always sucked. It took hours, and
the information was bogus, and the maps were expensive.

So, I founded <http://www.trailbehind.com>. And hopefully by next hiking
season, I can use my own site to get trip reports, download GPS data, and
print a map.

